# C et C++ > C > Livres >  [Livre] Conseil sur un livre

## Mathelec

Bonjour,

Je recherche un bouquin sur les algorithmes en C.
J'ai trouv deux livres qui m'intressent, vu le prix je dois faire un choix  ::): 

[ame="http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/2841770966/"]Matrise des algorithmes en C de Loudon[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/2100492977/"]Algorithmes en langage C : Cours et exercices de Robert Sedgewick[/ame]

Les deux ont l'air gniaux, quelqu'un saurait me donner son avis ? Quelqu'un ayant/connaissant l'un ou l'autre ?
Ou mme un autre livre  me proposer ?!

Merci  vous.

----------


## mobi_bil

Bonjour,



> Les deux ont l'air gniaux, quelqu'un saurait me donner son avis ? Quelqu'un ayant/connaissant l'un ou l'autre ?


Oui c'est vrai, Ce sont de bons livres.

En fait, j'ai les deux livres, et les deux "parlent presque sur le mme sujet" qui est "Structures de donnes", mais moi je prfre celui de Robert Sedgewick, car il contient plus de "notions" par rapport  celui de Loudon, de plus, les exercices qu'a mis Robert Sedgewick dans son livre sont gnralement des algorithmes  programmer en c (donc pratiques), ce qui te permet de bien comprendre les structures de donnes en C, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans les exercices du livre de Loudon.

----------


## Mathelec

Je conclue donc que celui de Sedgewick est plus complet (tu parles de notions en plus) et il contient des exercices en plus que l'autre n'a pas.

Merci beaucoup de ton avis, je pense choisir [ame="http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/2100492977/"]Algorithmes en langage C  : Cours et exercices de Robert Sedgewick[/ame] finalement, je penchais pas mal sur Loudon au dbut.

Merci bien !

----------

